# SUPERHEROS WE SHOULD HAVE ... Now that we have 'Captain Underpants' who is going to be next ?



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

Captain Titillation ?


----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

Observant Man ?


----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

Distraction Man ?
.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 1, 2017)

Politically Correct Man ... I don't think so ...
.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2017)

Here come Retirerment Man to save the day.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello Kitty Man!


----------



## Greyson (Sep 2, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Hello Kitty Man!
> 
> View attachment 41579


Why have you got a budgerigar in your pants ... ?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh  Phil.  I just ADORE your outfit.  Did Shali help you with it?

(BTW.......It's good to see you again.  You look fit & hale.)


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2017)

Greyson said:


> Why have you got a budgerigar in your pants ... ?



Um ... because I'm wearing budgie-smugglers?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Oh  Phil.  I just ADORE your outfit.  Did Shali help you with it?
> 
> (BTW.......It's good to see you again.  You look fit & hale.)



Yes, she was the mastermind behind the color combinations and the height of the boots. (I wanted thigh-high black leather but she talked me out of it).

And thank you. Yes, I'm fit to be hailed, as you can tell from my patented Super-Hero Pose! I hang out downtown dressed in my outfit, just waiting to be hailed ...


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2017)

Captain Hot-Flash.  The super hero for menopausal women.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 2, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Um ... because I'm wearing budgie-smugglers?



[h=1]Bringing a Bird into the United States[/h]Although CDC has rescinded its restriction on the importation of birds and bird products, CDC supports USDA/APHIS in its ongoing regulations to prohibit or restrict the importation of birds, poultry, and unprocessed birds and poultry products (such as eggs and feathers) from countries where highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI H5N1) has been confirmed in poultry. For more information about CDC’s role, please see CDC Has Rescinded Embargo of Birds from Specified Countries.
USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) implements regulations regarding the importation of birds. To import a pet bird of non-U.S. origin, meaning a bird imported for personal pleasure of the individual owner and not for resale, the owner must fulfill the following requirements:


Obtain a USDA Import Permit[PDF – 74 KB, 1 page]
Provide a current health certificate issued by a full-time salaried veterinarian employed for the agency responsible for animal health of the national government in the exporting country of origin.
Quarantine the bird for 30 days, at the owner’s expense, in a USDA animal import center (listed on the APHIS website).


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2017)

Greyson said:


> *Bringing a Bird into the United States*
> 
> Although CDC has rescinded its restriction on the importation of birds and bird products, CDC supports USDA/APHIS in its ongoing regulations to prohibit or restrict the importation of birds, poultry, and unprocessed birds and poultry products (such as eggs and feathers) from countries where highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI H5N1) has been confirmed in poultry. For more information about CDC’s role, please see CDC Has Rescinded Embargo of Birds from Specified Countries.
> USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) implements regulations regarding the importation of birds. To import a pet bird of non-U.S. origin, meaning a bird imported for personal pleasure of the individual owner and not for resale, the owner must fulfill the following requirements:
> ...



All well and good, Citizen, but Hello Kitty Man is exempt from these rules, as his business takes him around the world on a regular basis.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 2, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> All well and good, Citizen, but Hello Kitty Man is exempt from these rules, as his business takes him around the world on a regular basis.







.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 2, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> All well and good, Citizen, but Hello Kitty Man is exempt from these rules, as his business takes him around the world on a regular basis.


You got some great stuff ...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2017)

Then there is always the amazing Scuba Man.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Hello Kitty Man!
> 
> View attachment 41579



So does Hello Kitty man rescue damsels in distress and foil dastardly plots, or does he rescue kitties in distress?  Who is the nemesis of Hello Kitty Man?  Gotta get the whole story here!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2017)

Don't forget the most fantastic crime fighter the world has ever known!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDDoSb73rA8


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 3, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> So does Hello Kitty man rescue damsels in distress and foil dastardly plots, or does he rescue kitties in distress?  Who is the nemesis of Hello Kitty Man?  Gotta get the whole story here!



Mainly kitties. Damsels in distress don't seem to trust a guy in pink underwear claiming he's there to save them.

My arch-nemesis is Super Sausage Dog ...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey Phil. You might want Mad Pink Dog as a faithful companion.


----------



## Greyson (Sep 4, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Mainly kitties. Damsels in distress don't seem to trust a guy in pink underwear claiming he's there to save them.
> 
> My arch-nemesis is Super Sausage Dog ...
> 
> View attachment 41643


DON'T FORGET


----------



## Greyson (Sep 4, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Mainly kitties. Damsels in distress don't seem to trust a guy in pink underwear claiming he's there to save them.
> 
> My arch-nemesis is Super Sausage Dog ...
> 
> View attachment 41643








i>enj thanK-s to..You're a flood i?oy Yes you are.YouVe the i>est i?oyl,comics,funny comics & strips, cartoons,superheroes,robbery,savior,puppet,mideocrecomic">


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2017)

A little off-topic as I know you're not looking for an existing actor to play a superhero but rather a whole new creation of a superhero character.  But your thread peaked my interest to find an existing actor who has not yet played a superhero but would be best suited for the role. 

So, for the sake of "research" of course , I googled "actor with a good body", you know, like Superman. Wellllll.....let's just say my "LogIn" here timed out while I did a thorough search through all the google images.  It was a tough job but someone had to do it.

Besides the obvious actor who has not yet played a superhero, Jake Gyllenhaal, I found this actor, Shawn Christian, who plays Dr. Daniel Jonas on a soap opera. I don't watch soap operas so I don't know how his acting skills match up but he's my pick for the best superhero look. 

Okay, now someone can go and create the character for him to play


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2017)

Lara said:


> A little off-topic as I know you're not looking for an existing actor to play a superhero but rather a whole new creation of a superhero character.  But your thread peaked my interest to find an existing actor who has not yet played a superhero but would be best suited for the role.
> 
> So, for the sake of "research" of course , I googled "actor with a good body", you know, like Superman. Wellllll.....let's just say my "LogIn" here timed out while I did a thorough search through all the google images.  It was a tough job but someone had to do it.
> 
> ...



Lara...Dr. Dan played on Days of our Lives and got killed off by a drunk driver. He is a good actor.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2017)

On second thought...maybe not


----------



## Greyson (Sep 4, 2017)

Lara said:


> A little off-topic as I know you're not looking for an existing actor to play a superhero but rather a whole new creation of a superhero character.  But your thread peaked my interest to find an existing actor who has not yet played a superhero but would be best suited for the role.
> 
> So, for the sake of "research" of course , I googled "actor with a good body", you know, like Superman. Wellllll.....let's just say my "LogIn" here timed out while I did a thorough search through all the google images.  It was a tough job but someone had to do it.
> 
> ...


HOW ABOUT


----------



## IKE (Sep 4, 2017)

Lara said:


> So, for the sake of "research" of course , I googled "actor with a good body", you know, like Superman. Wellllll.....let's just say my "LogIn" here timed out while I did a thorough search through all the google images.  It was a tough job but someone had to do it.
> 
> I tried the same sort of search but typed in "*Actress* with a good body"......four hours and three ice cold showers later I'm still doing my '"research".


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2017)

:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 5, 2017)

Batman and Robin - The Later Years


----------

